# Dualboot brauche hilfe



## fh13 (26. August 2011)

So heute habe ich beschlossen das ich eindeutig das gute alte Windows Xp brauche.
Zuerst wollte ich Xp von Vista downgraden aber dann dachte ich das ein Dual-Boot-System vll doch besser ist. So jetzt hätte ich aber dazu folgende Fragen:

1. Ich hab gelesen das es wohl besser ist das alte OS zuerst zu installieren was die Sache in meinem Fall ja erheblich erschweren würde. Gibt es vll eine möglichkeit XP in einer seperaten Partition unter Vista zu installieren ?

2. Ist es möglich später eines der beiden OS im "normalen Bootmenu" direkt nachdem sStarten zu wählen ? Wenn ja wie ?

3. Kann man irgend wie die Programme die ich bereits in Vista habe unter XP nocheinmal so installieren das die Daten irgendwie aus dem selben Ordner genutzt werden und das Programm nur nochmal registriert wird ?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar kurze und knappe Antworten geben,oder andere Tips die mir noch weiterhelfen könnten !

vielen Dank schonmal ,
Flo

PS: Und ja ich Habe gegoogled


----------



## sheel (26. August 2011)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

1) Mit etwas Bastelei musst du Vista gar nicht neu installieren.
XP in eine eigene Partition ist schon mal gut (sowieso Pflicht).
Trotzdem zickt Vista damit etwas rum.
Installier zB. http://www.boot-us.de/, da kann man die Partitionen "verstecken" lassen (Bootus vor XP)

2) Wenn 1) gemacht wurde, ja.

3) Nicht empfehlenswert. Besser zweimal getrennt.
Man könnte schon beim XP nocheinmal installieren, in der Reg. die Pfade ändern und das Verzeichnis in XP wieder löschen (je nach Programm auch noch weitere Schritte)...

aber spätestens mit irgendwelchen Updates, die ja viele Programme machen wollen, geht das dann nicht mehr gut. Wenn das Update Dateien _und_ Reg. ändert (und die Reg. vom anderen Betriebssystem noch nicht angepasst ist)...
Falls man deswegen das gleiche Update am anderen Betriebssystem macht, bekommt das dann vielleicht Probleme, weil die Dateien ja schon neu sind...

Außerdem macht die Festplattenversteckerei das Ganze noch komplizierter.

Gruß


----------

